# 23 years Married, Just found out



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry for the long story: 48(F) married 23 years 53(M) together 28 years. Have two grown kids in college. To start I have a very happy, loving marriage. I love my husband more than the day we meet and I feel he feels the same, but things have changed about 9 months ago. Last Nov. I was turning down his computer and saw that he has been watching porn. Yes I know all men do but it was a shock to me, so in turn I started looking a his history to find out how addicted hiss was and at what he was look at. He is addicted to woman's feet. He will look at them for hours. On avg. its an hour but up to 3 hours. Now that I'm I know about this I caught him look at my family and friends feet. I was so upset. He says whats the different if he was looking at the butts or breasts? I didn't know what to say. To top it off I then had to make a chose and have foot surgery because of the pain I was having and that sent me in to a downward sprial of depression knowing now is attraction to feet. I couldnt even talk to him about it with him well know how upset I was and I could even show it to him. Knowing how unsexy it is to him.I also knew he liked legs and I guess feet but not at all to this extent. I am not naive I have just been working full time , raising a family and two dogs. Now that the dogs are gone and kids are in college I guess Im more aware of what is going on in my husbands life and I'm having a very hard time with it. We have a great sex life I'm not complaining. It's just that he is not the person I thought I knew and I have to expect it and it's hard. I had loss sleep, lost 30 pounds and it has changed me. I wish I could go back and not know what I now know. I have become more aggressive with him and sex, I love sex. I have been dressing sexier and I even sent him a sexy valentine picture over the phone. (which I would never do) I think all of this was a shock to him and he wanted to know why I was questioning my sexuality. I told him because of what I now know. We have had 5 fights , discussion about this and he believes I should just grow up. That it has nothing to do with me. That he loves me very much. I even went to a therapist but will not be going back. She feels he has an addiction and would like group therapy. That would never happen. He admits he is obsessed and is addicted but its not affecting our sex life so whats the problem?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Fetishes are not that uncommon and it doesn't sound like this one is hurting anyone. I guess I don't understand why this is bothering you so much - I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

I guess it's because I was didn't realize this is how he felt and have been so out of the loop about it. I just find it uncomfortable knowing this is how he gets off. It's not like I could join him. Not know for all these years and then having the foot surgery has just taken a major hit to my self esteem.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Yeah fetishes aren't uncommon, but I can see why he might be a little shy or maybe even ashamed of his fetish. It could be weirder. 

If he likes feet, do up your toenails and use that to your advantage. 

Ditto.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

I understand. I have been reading up alot about fetishes. Just me I have been doing them up to the best and I know he will never stop looking but its hard.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I suggest you just let this go. Everything seems to be fine in your life, this is not a big deal, you don't want to spoil what you have now.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Very True. I just get sick to my stomach when I know he has been home all day on the computer. Or when he jumps on it when I run to the store.

Why does it need to be for so long? Am I not enough. Trust me I never turn down sex. Is he just addicted to the images? He gives me that saying all men do it, its normal just get over it. It's hard when I never knew this was going on.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Be careful with "shaming" as it can spiral things quickly. It is much better to feel that you accept each other just the way you are and fetishes will tend to subside and be very mild. Shame them and it tends to add fuel to the fire and make them worse. 

For example say that your husband discovers you have a strong desire to eat pistachio ice cream and he finds out that you have been looking at recipes online and studying them for hours and making your own ice cream in the basement. He did his best to plant you a pistachio tree but the local climate was not suited for it and his attempt to please you failed. Now he catches you looking at pistachios from somebody else at the grocery store, and you swear it is no big deal that it is not like you are shopping for booze or something. The two of you argue and feel like you are rejecting each other. Another option would be for your husband to admire your desire for pistachio ice cream and find ways be playful with you about it, like buying you a better ice cream maker and gathering healthy ingredients that the two of you might enjoy together. 

As for your husband and feet. If you have had surgery on your own feet and have some self confidence issues regarding them. Overcoming that, accepting yourself and regaining your confidence is likely sexier than anything else. You and your husband can still enjoy you wearing sexy boots I imagine. Be creative, be confident, and be accepting of each other.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Are you upset that he has this fetish or that you didn't know about it for so long?


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

I guess it's alittle of both. Not knowing how obsessed he was about them and that is all he looks at for hours. So the fact I didn't know about this and who he really is. Then having the foot surgery just put me in a depression. I one body part he is in to would have to be the problem.


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Beachgirl-

I understand that is feels very disconcerting not knowing all about your husband after so many years...especially when it deals with o sexuality (the area reserved only between the two of you)... 

I'm guessing you never knew about it because your husband already had huge walls of shame built around this....and now those walls have been fortified by your reaction.

The best way to break down those walls is to approach your husband with empathy and understanding.

Do you talk to each other about your other sexual needs? 

The more you talk and come alongside each other (especially in this area), the stronger the intimacy and the more you will truly know each other...

Love him enough to give him a place of safety in this. 

Like another poster said...feeding the shame monster lends itself to hiding and abusing the fetish at the expense of others.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

There is nothing you can do about him. What you CAN do is go back to therapy for YOU, and figure out how to come to grips with your own feelings about yourself.

And maybe count your blessings he's not going out and acting on that fetish with other people.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

He looks at feet online for hours, and masturbates? 

Let's say I love frogs. I really really love frogs. I don't think I could sit and view frogs online for more than a few minutes. That's a healthy amount of love for frogs. I'd call myself obsessed if I viewed frogs (or feet or flowers or mailboxes) for hours at a time, with or without masturbation.

You did say your sex life was fine. Right?


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

She shouldn't have to count her blessings that her husband isn't acting on his fetish with other people! Good lord.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes for hours and masturbates. One day it was for one hour and I know he was interrupted then tree more hours then 30 min later in the day. Yes our sex life is good. It has gotten even better since I have found this out because I have lost alot of weight and he loves it and I have become more aggressive. Like jump on him the minute I walk in the door because I know he has been on the computer all day and I just it will make me feel better about myself. I know with a good sex life I should not be complaining but I still hurt and get sick to my stomach.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thats what he says


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Is that all it is : If you have a great sex life everything else doesn't matter how it makes you feel. Just let it go?


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Get a couples pedi together...he'll love it (and so will you!)


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

I wish it was that simple.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

beachgirl01 said:


> Is that all it is : If you have a great sex life everything else doesn't matter how it makes you feel. Just let it go?


I don't agree with that at all. I hope that wasn't what I implied.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

beachgirl01 said:


> Yes for hours and masturbates. One day it was for one hour and I know he was interrupted then tree more hours then 30 min later in the day. Yes our sex life is good. It has gotten even better since I have found this out because I have lost alot of weight and he loves it and I have become more aggressive. Like jump on him the minute I walk in the door because I know he has been on the computer all day and I just it will make me feel better about myself. I know with a good sex life I should not be complaining but I still hurt and get sick to my stomach.


Which is why the solution here is to get help for yourself, so that you become strong enough to make a decision - to either accept what he does and still be ok with yourself, or to tell him you can't accept what he does and if he doesn't get help, you will be leaving him. You can't change him. You CAN change YOU and your responses.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

For you I would suggest not dwelling on it. Focusing on the negative only lets it influence you. Time not focusing on it may bring some clarity. For him I see nothing wrong with his fetish but I do see a problem with his addictive behavior regarding it. I'm guessing that at some point all this time and energy going into his fetish starts to cause problems in other aspects of his life. Somehow he needs to get a grip and reel this in.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

He doesn't feel it's a problem because it is not effecting our sex life. But it is effecting me.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

What, specifically, bothers you about this?

Is it that it was hidden from you?

Is it the fetish itself?

Is it that he's spending his time and energy elsewhere?


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

I would say yes to all of the above. I thought I knew what was going on in his life. For sure he knows everything about me. So when this came to light I was a little shocked. I also had to have foot surgery and that devastated me. I couldn’t show it to him talk to him about it knowing that’s his HOT spot. It just hurt me tremendously and I trying to over come it. I know he won't change it has to be me but I feel that’s not fair. Why do I have to be okay with it because every man does it? It's normal? How about in moderation not to an addiction or obsession.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

We're not saying it's normal. We're saying you can't change him. As much as you'd like to, you can't. So you have to do some thinking and decide what you can live with. If it's THAT disturbing, your only option is to tell him that you can't live with a man who does this. And THEN it becomes his choice to get help to stop it, or to lose you.

But in the end, they ONLY thing you have control over is you and your choices. But don't go telling him you'll leave him if he doesn't get help...unless you're ready to leave him.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

beachgirl01 said:


> ... *I know he won't change it has to be me but I feel that’s not fair. Why do I have to be okay with it[* because every man does it? It's normal? How about in moderation not to an addiction or obsession.


Right there is your biggest problem. You are a grown woman. You don't have to be ok with it, accept it, or live with it. Why are you giving all your power away?


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

It's because I know he won't stop. He has been doing it his whole life. He feel its normal and thats what everyone does. That I need to be mature and grow up. He knows how I feel and he has changed to the point he is not looking at it when I'm home (so far), but the minute I leave to go to the bank, etc. he is on it.
Also I know his days and times are down right now is because I have been home alot and my son is home from college. That will all change this fall.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm with Turnera. You have to decide what you can and can't live with, but break it down into it's parts. What, exactly, can't you live with? Or, do you just need time to come to terms with it? Think about each of these things in isolation:

Can you live with a man who has a foot fetish? 

Can you forgive him for not telling you all this time? 

If he spends enough time with you, can you be okay with him doing this in his personal time? 

Here's my personal take on it: having a foot fetish doesn't mean anything about his character, in general. He's not a creepy pervert; it's just something that turns him on. Other men like boobs, he likes feet. He didn't tell you because he has some shame around it, and you should forgive him for that. If his pornography viewing time doesn't interfere with your time with him or your sex life, then let it go. AND...this doesn't mean he doesn't find you attractive or that your foot surgery made him lose his desire to have sex with you.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't let his fetish become your obsession. You've lost weight, gone into hyper sexual mode, and are tracking his free time. This is not mentally healthy for you.


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

Just let it go. It does not harm anyone. Some men addicted to TV, his addiction are feet. I can see it is shocking to you, but at the end this is his way to "vent" some of the stress.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Your right. His obsession has become my obsession and its killing me. I just don't really know who he is now and that's very upsetting. He tells me he hasn't change just me. Which is true and I hate it. I've lost the trust.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

No no no. Stop buying into every word out of his mouth!

He kept a sexual fetish from you for decades. Sure you changed when you found out, you felt betrayed and blindsided. Understandable.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Is nobody else kind of weirded out that OP's husband will look at the feet of friends and family? Basically turning non-sexual interaction with people who should be "off limits" to something sexual in his mind? While she's there with him?

I mean, we have a pool, and we often have people over to hang out and swim. Sometimes there are friends and family (in-laws) of the opposite sex in bathing suits and bikinis. But I don't ogle my wife's friends, or my friends wives, because it's not the time nor the place (it never is, obviously), never mind that they're my wife's friends, or my in-laws or something.

I'd be somewhat concerned that he is doing this during social situations, involving people who are unaware that somebody is looking at them like that. Or that don't understand this particular fetish. I mean, geez, if one my wife's friends caught me checking her out while she's in a bikini, she'd probably feel uncomfortable, but at the very least, she'd understand what it is that I'm looking at!


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you work outside the home?


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes I'm kinda freaked about the whole masturbating to feet thing! I do have to ask....is it just female feet?


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Beachgirl--

I know where you are right now...this revelation about your husband has you off-center. You become hypervigilant, overly focused on the issue (framing it as HIS issue)...

...my DH struggles with addiction...I remember being in that fog....

But as Turnera said...work on yourself..focus on you...put the issue aside....

...once you've gained some clarity about what YOU want and who YOU are, then you can see things objectively and make impactful decisions with regard to your marriage and family.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

beachgirl01 said:


> Your right. His obsession has become my obsession and its killing me. I just don't really know who he is now and that's very upsetting. He tells me he hasn't change just me. Which is true and I hate it. I've lost the trust.


The fact that you're only just finding out about this is concerning. Part of loving somebody is not keeping things from them, no matter how embarrassing they are.

Having a foot fetish isn't really all that "out there", anyway. For somebody who has one, he should know that it's not all THAT strange.

That said, the real reason he probably kept it from you is that he knows he's obsessed, and THAT'S what's embarrassing (and potentially damaging to the relationship).

If I liked feet, I'd have no problem telling my wife. I've got many things I like, or have a preference for, and my wife knows all of them. But if I was obsessed with any of them, I might actually keep them to myself.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

yes I work out of the home and some months 14 to 15 hours days including weekends. So this year has been very hard on me mentally knowing what he does in his spare time and that I'm hard at work.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OK... I have been reading through this thread and you may want to separate a few things the next time you have a talk with your husband. One topic is his fetish and another is his habits of masturbation. While it sound like he always combines the two, you will want to separate those topics to try and better understand and communicate about what is hurting you. Here are some possibilities:

#1. He hides his fetish from you. This is a behavior the *erodes trust* in your relationship which IS a significant problem. It sounds as if he is discrete but may not be aware that you feel he is always waiting for that moment alone so that he can indulge without your knowledge. 

#2. You have issues with him masturbating for hours on end. Aside from his fetish, you may feel entitled to his desire and that you want to use that energy for the benefit of your marriage as opposed to *him being selfish with his desire*. If his intimacy with you is short and to the point, but he spends hours alone dedicated to masturbation, then that indeed is problematic. 

#3. He quickly dismisses that his behavior is indeed causing you pain which can come across has *him disrespecting you*. It is NOT OK for him to just force you to accept it, but he should be mindful of his behaviors until the two of you understand the root cause of your pain and both make an attempt to address improving this situation together.

That is just three things that may be the issue, but it may be difficult to pinpoint what is going on if your first thought is your home being invaded by imagery of other women's feet marching in and taking over your husband... 

Hope that helps, 
Badsanta


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

As far as my husband looking at other women's feet yes that makes me very uncomfortable. He says he didn't even know he was doing it. Bull! I know he was lying. When I brought it up again he said whats the difference if he was a boob guy looking at their boobs? We went to my kids graduation and there was a woman in front of use where high heels and all I could think of that he is looking at her. What could I do?


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

How is it your husband has hours at home to masturbate online, yet you work ungodly hours?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

beachgirl01 said:


> We went to my kids graduation and there was a woman in front of use where high heels and all I could think of that he is looking at her. *What could I do?*


Some bad advice to make you feel better...

Get a little pump spray bottle (like the one's people use to cool themselves down in the heat) and put a diluted mixture of vinegar and salt in it. The next time you catch your husband doing this, spritz him in the face real good with it. 

:grin2:

This can also work to prolong his intimacy with you if he has a tendency to be premature. 

:grin2:


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

You only recently noticed him staring at other women's feet since you became aware of his foot fetish and masturbation activities? Perhaps he is not staring at your family and friends feet, but because you are obsessed with this now, it seems as though he is? It just seems to me you would have noticed this before now if he had been doing it all along.


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Better yet, spray the vinegar mixture around the computer area. I've never heard of vinegar being used as an aphrodisiac!


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

With him looking at other peoples feet. He didn't know that I knew this about his fetish. I was looking at his eyes when my friend walked in barefoot and his eyes went straight to them and then with my sister In law she bent down barefooted and I was looking at him again and his eyes went right there. I wasn't obsessed then. I am now.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

My husband is self employed so he gets home early or leaves late and doesnt work when the weather is bad. Lucky me.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

yes just woman's feet. Just go on facebook and find a friend and put in feet.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

beachgirl01 said:


> I would say yes to all of the above. I thought I knew what was going on in his life. For sure he knows everything about me. So when this came to light I was a little shocked. I also had to have foot surgery and that devastated me. I couldn’t show it to him talk to him about it knowing that’s his HOT spot. It just hurt me tremendously and I trying to over come it. I know he won't change it has to be me but I feel that’s not fair. Why do I have to be okay with it because every man does it? It's normal? How about in moderation not to an addiction or obsession.


All valid concerns.

The hiding, the obsession, the lack of moderation... all of it. Valid concerns.

I advise counselling, with someone that 'gets' kink.

And I just hope that you can see this kink as a thing that pushes a button for him, and not as a description of who he is, and without shame.

Because we all have our own kinks.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

badsanta said:


> Some bad advice to make you feel better...
> 
> Get a little pump spray bottle (like the one's people use to cool themselves down in the heat) and put a diluted mixture of vinegar and salt in it. The next time you catch your husband doing this, spritz him in the face real good with it.
> 
> ...


I actually love this idea. At least when you're out and about. You have to make it clear you will NOT accept him ogling other women in public, that that is unacceptable, and if he's going to do it in your vicinity, you're going to make it painful for him. Of course then you have to go through with it. He'll learn REALLY quickly that he CAN control himself.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Now that you know, is your husband any different?

Does he treat you poorly? Does he fail to meet his family and spousal obligations? Other than your reaction to his fetish, has he become a person to whom you no longer wish to be married?

If you answered no to those questions, then you owe it to yourself to wait until you're past the shock and awe component of your new knowledge before making any decisions. Finding out your spouse is a serial killer should make you leave him. Finding out he has a foot fetish, maybe not so much. Since it seems absolutely no one knew this about him prior to your discovery, he can't be all that overt about it. 

If this is a mountain, you'll have to climb it, but be sure that it isn't a molehill first.


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Great Advise! It is greatly noted. I love him dearly and he is my life so that is why this is so hard for me. I think and deal with this everyday. Somedays are better then others.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

beachgirl - I got to this thread late as I responded to a parallel thread you started elsewhere on the forum. I think people have pretty well covered the territory on this.

it is hard to tell just based on your descriptions how deeply hubby has his obsession, some would call it a fetish. But hours of it online can be over the top. Yet you say your sex life is as good, or better than ever, so that's generally a good sign.

Others have said and you seem to agree that one of the issues is the fact that he kept this from you for so long. That;s a trust and sharing issue. In inevitably opens the door for you to wonder if anything else is being kept from you. That, to me, is a primary thing you and he need to work through.

I enjoy the feminine foot - check out my thread on the neglected foot - but my wife knows all about my preference. She indulges me in it with regular pedis and such and we share it. And I know of her preferences. Back to the trust and openness thing.

As for ogling other women's feet. Ogling by men or women is poor behavior whether the ogling is for feet or butts or breasts or whatever. But there is also a natural tendency in most of us to notice an attractive person or a person with attractive attributes for the part of the anatomy that gets our engines going. Now that you know of your husband's passion, it may be hard for you to not interpret every glance at some woman's feet as an ogle but perhaps it is just a glance the same way a guy into shapely hips notices a woman with a nice wiggle but does not stare or obviously take a long look. You sound like you have a lot of emotion wrapped up in this right now. Maybe he is ogling in which case he ought to be called on it but maybe he's just taking it in with a glance here and there. if it didn't seem out of the ordinary before you knew, it may not be now. None of us are there to witness his behavior so we can hardly judge one way or the other.

This same discussion could be had over hair or legs or men with six packs or any other physical attribute. It is taking it to extremes that is the issue. It appears from what you've shared that it is not significantly impacting other areas of your life together or taking time away from you or the family. Nor does it seem that he is expressing this in any other way - that is with other women or other behaviors. 

I may be mistaken but it feels like you can't get the image of him staring at the computer screen of other women's feet out of your mind. he only does it when he is alone apparently. Are you feeling he has less interest in you because he enjoys looking at other women in the privacy of his home, albeit, their feet? If he was staring at all the swimsuit editions of Sports Illustrated or at issues of Playboy while he was alone would that similarly bother you? 

He gets points off for seemingly not understanding how upset this has you. I agree with those who suggest you find a therapist comfortable in things a bit kinky, though any professional therapist ought to be able to handle this, and work to get yourself a little perspective. You still sound a bit in shock.

Just too hard to truly ascertain through some words on a screen the extent of your hubby's fascination. May be terrible. may be not so bad. The only way i could tell would be for my wife and i to come over to your place for drinks and dinner and afterwards i'd ask my wife, who has pretty, sexy, well pedicured feet, if she felt your husband couldn't take his eyes off her painted toes to the exclusion of being a normal, friendly adult male.

By the way, one of the tags on this thread is "addiction to porn" - is it porn as in sexual acts your husband is looking at or is it pictures of bare female feet?

Good luck...hope you can find some peace and work this out.


----------



## hearty (Jul 15, 2015)

It sounds like you feel betrayed that your husband has this other part of him you didn't know about. And what's more - it's such an unusual other part! Difficult for you to understand. I imagine you would have so many questions. How did this develop for him? What does it mean? What does it mean about you? Who is this man?! What does it mean for your relationship? Have his feelings toward you changed? What's it like for him since your foot surgery - as this seems such a big part of sexual attraction for him. Or is it a big part of his attraction? 

It's important for you both to feel secure in your relationship and it sounds like you've both done a great job of this the last 23 years. So you have a great foundation to get even closer now by working this through together. Perhaps he is now feeling insecure that his secret is out. Will he still be acceptable to you? He sounds defensive and inclined to blame you for not getting over this. Perhaps that's just his way of trying to defend his own feelings about himself - as someone has already suggested, he probably feels shame. We only seek to hide those parts of ourselves we think are unlovable.

You sound so open and caring for your husband and committed to your relationship. Would you be able to gently open up to him with your fears? Start by talking about yourself and your feelings. That he might not love you as much as you get older and have funnier looking feet! Let him know you want to support him and that you don't see his fetish as shameful, but it's important that you can understand it and have him understand what it's like for you. Good luck!


----------



## beachgirl01 (Jul 14, 2015)

As far as my surgery, it was just very bad timing. I found out about his fetish and then I had to make the decision to have bunion surgery because I was in a lot of pain. I didn’t want to talk to him about it or show it to him because I knew it was now a big turn off. I was also very scared to have the surgery because I heard of the horror stories and I could talk to him about it. I had the surgery 6 months ago and have two large scars but it looks great. He seems to focus on my other foot and maybe that not for the reasons I think but that’s fine. It is what it is. As far as calling it an addiction to porn is because sometimes the woman is naked but the emphasis is on there feet. I don’t know what you call it if it’s just images of feet. We have had 5 discussion about this stating with him denying it to admitting it to telling me why he loves feet. But at this point he wants foe me to move on and I’m trying. If I bring it up again he will only get very mad and I don’t want to see that happen. I’m trying to move on. Thank you all for your advice it has been very helpful. Unfortunately going back to a therapist will not happen because I live in a very rural area and one is 2 hours away. So that is why I posted this for help.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You can get on-the-phone therapy. There are lots of them available. Just google it.


----------

